
The brain has a limited capacity for self-regulation but practice increases willpower capacity - ivankirigin
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/02/opinion/02aamodt.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
======
kirubakaran
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=153491>

------
bprater
Dupe, dupe. WTB super de-duper.

